# Anyone ever drive on a Sunday?



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

I'm assuming Sunday is probably the slowest day of the week,but I bet there's also less drivers on the road as well. I turned driver mode on in the way to the store and not one ping from Uber or lyft.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Sunday mornings to early afternoon have been quite regular for me. Last night, it was crickets. 15 to 20 minutes between pings using both apps.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Easy Like Sunday Morning!

I usually drive Sundays from 9a - 3p... Non-stop pings here.

I make about $120+ on Sundays easy


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

Firstime said:


> I'm assuming Sunday is probably the slowest day of the week,but I bet there's also less drivers on the road as well. I turned driver mode on in the way to the store and not one ping from Uber or lyft.


I've done as well on Sunday's as I do on weeknights and even some Friday nights. I can make $100-200 take home. I get lots of airport runs and trips back to NYC from people visiting family for the weekend. It's pretty decent.


----------



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

Well the pings came soon after I posted this. First 2 pings were 5 miles to pick up cars from bars or get a rides from friends houses to their home. One took me into a busier area. 9 pax today, so I guess it is just as busy.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I made $120 for 4 hours of work today. Can't complain! That was between both Uber and Lyft.


----------



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

Scott Benedict said:


> I made $120 for 4 hours of work today. Can't complain! That was between both Uber and Lyft.


Awesome. Any surges,or prime time? Only $80+ over here for about 6 hrs but most of my trips were short distance.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I had one surge at 3x, but that was unusual. It was my largest surge so far. I don't know how to tell if I got primetime. It often says 25%-75% primetime, but unlike Uber, it's not clear if the rider that pinged me is under primetime or not.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Yep, I drove for two hours today (Sunday), here are my stats:

Time: 8:05 am - 10:05 am
Total Hours: 2
Total Rides: 5
Total Miles: 26

Adj Gross Pay: $22.40 (after commission)

Gas: -$3.00

Net Pay: $19.40
Hourly Pay: $9.70


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Firstime said:


> I'm assuming Sunday is probably the slowest day of the week,but I bet there's also less drivers on the road as well. I turned driver mode on in the way to the store and not one ping from Uber or lyft.


INDUSTRY NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! All the bartenders and servers are out Sunday and Monday nights. They are by far the best tippers.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Here, Sundays can be pretty good for the cab. I never did like doing TNC driving on Sunday, though--not enough money, as a rule.

When the Redskins are playing is my favourite time to work. I put them on the radio and go drive. There is little competition out there as many are at home watching the Redskins. Still, people do want to get places.

I am no Redskins fan (except twice per year), but many of my customers are, so I do have them on the radio. This is one of the few times that I will have on the radio when a passenger has not asked for it.

If there is a major event in town, or something big going on somewhere that will bring out people to the sports bars, TNC work can be profitable if it generates enough business for a sustained surge. The last time that sustained surges happened here when I was driving TNC was the last World Cup. People were packing the bars everywhere in town to watch the matches and drink.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

I like driving Sunday nights. Last night I drove from 11pm-1am. Got one pax ride at min fare so turned off Uber. Then two more Lyft rides and made $50. It's worth the wait for a Lyft passenger. They seem to be better pax just like Lyft is better to their drivers.


----------



## Babs (Apr 9, 2016)

Scott Benedict said:


> I made $120 for 4 hours of work today. Can't complain! That was between both Uber and Lyft.


How often do u have to drive to stay active?


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

Here in Phoenix I find Sunday mornings good, Sunday afternoon not so much.

People going to work, to the golf course, airport runs, and guys looking to find their cars from Saturday night.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Firstime said:


> I'm assuming Sunday is probably the slowest day of the week,but I bet there's also less drivers on the road as well. I turned driver mode on in the way to the store and not one ping from Uber or lyft.


Sunday most definitely is NOT the slowest day in the week. I find Tuesday/Wednesday the slowest. 
I therefore always work sundays.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Yeah I like Sunday am cuz I'm out from 9-10pm till 9 am Sat night through Sunday morning and usually make about 200-250


----------

